# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  first snow is predicted to fall above 8000 feet this Sunday.....it has no chance of sticking, as the ground is way too warm...butits a start.. :-)))))

## MIke R

first snow is predicted to fall above 8000 feet this Sunday.....it has no chance of sticking, as the ground is way too warm...but

its a start.. :-)))))

----------


## KevinS

First frost predicted tonight for your NH stores.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know...Wendi is still there

----------


## Island Visitor

> first snow is predicted to fall above 8000 feet this Sunday



I'm sorry.  

At least make sure your bar is stocked.

----------


## Island Visitor

Oh - got to run.  Taking the wife and kids over to a friend's house where several families are going to play Ultimate Frisbee and then jump in the pool.

Later

----------


## MIke R

I've had  12 glorius days of St Barts summer...and 7 glorius weeks of Cape Cod summer.....gooooooooooood enough

I'm ready....bring it on

----------


## Island Visitor

Phew!  What a workout!

Five adults (ages 46 to 38)  versus eight kids (ages 14 to 11) in Ultimate Frisbee!

After that, some sorbet and pool time.

Ya know, there is nothing like throwing that huge chunk of ice you bought into the pool and watching the kids take turns holding it.

Just another lousy 91 degree day in Paradise.

----------


## MIke R

LOL...you re too funny......tonight IV....after I grill a rib eye with a sweet potato and corn on the cob.....will be the seasons first wood fire..I got some nice apple and peach wood which will put an amazing aroma in the room.....accompanied by a cuban and some MBolo...the only thing missing is Wendi and Lena...little I can do about that

----------


## Eddie

IV-
Ultimate was invented at my high school (Columbia, Maplewood, NJ). It's a great sport and workout. I hope you adults kept the disc high on your tosses. I doubt you'd outrun the kids but, you can post 'em up.....

----------


## MIke R

ultimate has been replaced with disc golf out here....its huge

----------


## Dennis

Another day in paradise indeed. Tonight

----------


## MIke R

[quote]
Another day in paradise indeed. Tonight

----------


## rivertrash

MiekR - Did the snow come?

----------


## MIke R

not really...I was up late watching USA Basketball Saturday night and around 1 AM it changed from a mix of rain and snow..to all snow..for about an hour and then it fizzled..it was all rain below 10 thousand feet and we got nothingon Sunday....it never got as cold as they were saying it would get...its actually colder now at night - 30-35 - then it was over the weekend...but there isnt a cloud in the sky

soon enough

----------

